# Cutest Pokemon?



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah I must say Kecleon are cute. Especially in PMD. Little shopkeepers who kick ass for the win.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Azelf hands down. Or Eevee.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

Spheeeeeeeaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

Drifloon! It's an adorable li'l balloon!


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 26, 2008)

Pikachu <3~

But Swablu, Jiggly, Eevee, Mothim, Mawile and Chikorita have gotta be up there.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

Glalie!  They're an adorable puffball made of ice!


----------



## reap3489 (Jun 27, 2008)

I say Totodile! They're extremely cute!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 27, 2008)

Buneary x 1000.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Currently holding the number one spot in everyones mind (some of you just have it stuffed away somewhere and can't remember it)!


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

The Pichu line, Pachirisu, Plusle and Minun, most of the starters, Mew...

There are a lot of cute Pokemon. ^^


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Myuu, hands down. n_n


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Aipom. XDDD Torchic is cute too...and monferno... *drools*


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 27, 2008)

Crystallic_Shadow said:


> Drifloon! It's an adorable li'l balloon!


TESTIFY!













SOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 27, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Aipom. XDDD Torchic is cute too...*and monferno*... *drools*









btw cutest pokemon is


----------



## Timmy (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay Eevee and Pikachu are sickeningly cute even though they're not my favourites. >:T


----------



## Adriane (Jun 28, 2008)

Mudkip and Drifloon


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 28, 2008)

Poochyena.

The end.


----------



## Flora (Jun 28, 2008)

Pachirisu.  Enough said.


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 28, 2008)

Poochyena and growlithe tie it methinks.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 28, 2008)

Come on. :3


----------



## S. E. (Jun 28, 2008)

Eevee, Cubone, Chikorita, Quilava, Totodile, Furret, Pikachu, Riolu, Shaymin(Sky)... aww, there are too many cute Pokemon! ^^

EDIT: Did I mention? I think Blaziken and Charizard are cute, plus they'd make a good couple. Sue me.


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 28, 2008)

I think the pokemon that wins the cutest award would have to be vaporeon. They are th bomb!!!


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 28, 2008)

Eevee and Skitty.Period.Duh!


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Obviously Relicanth.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

All though I prefer the Water Starters, I choose Snorunt!

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:zHl1Lc0By0y-GM:http://www.serebii.net/385.jpg

It's so cute, especially with the little cherry!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 6, 2008)

Sneasel.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 6, 2008)

Houndour in my opinion. It's a little puppy! <3


----------



## Zeph (Jul 6, 2008)

Spheal. No doubt. But the Porygon line are also pretty cute, ooh, and Smeargle. And most baby Pokémon. And Arceus.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 6, 2008)

Hm, how do people like the MONKEY Pokémon? They're so ugly! I can't stand Ambipom, Aipom, Chimchar etc...

Cute Pokémon?

Eevee, Ekans, Charmander. Oh, not forgetting Lapras, Grovyle and Espeon.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 6, 2008)

http://i27.tinypic.com/11rdg94.png

SPHEAL.


(not mine btw)


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 6, 2008)

Latias. You could SLEEP on it!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## ZimD (Jul 7, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Currently holding the number one spot in everyones mind (some of you just have it stuffed away somewhere and can't remember it)!




Epic win. Thread over.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 7, 2008)

PichuK said:


> http://i27.tinypic.com/11rdg94.png
> 
> SPHEAL.
> 
> ...


Oh yes. That is _awesome_!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

Cherrim x Snorunt >.>


----------



## Dinru (Jul 7, 2008)

All cuter when shiny, but at the moment there is no way to make a shiny sprite using the sprite codes, so meh.


----------



## Counterstrike (Jul 7, 2008)

^Best.^

Also, Skitty, because I'm a Skitty in MD2.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jul 7, 2008)

Shaymin. It's a cute little hedgehog, and its cry is adorable!


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 8, 2008)

Mawile, hands down.

Spinarak, Butterfree, Jumpluff, Ralts, Pikachu, Chikorita, Mudkip, Drifloon and Piplup are also cute.

And Dunsparce.  Can't forget about them.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 16, 2008)

Love that <3


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 16, 2008)

Dewgong.


----------



## Lili (Jul 16, 2008)

Eevee. And Riolu, Mew, Celebi, all of the Eeveelutions and Pichu. There's probably more Pokemon I forgot, other then Vulpix and baby Lugia, but there are WAAAY to many sute Pokemon to keep track of. Although Eevee is probably the cutest.

And, agreeing with Dewgongeru, Dewgong.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 16, 2008)

Spheal, Chimchar, aaaaaand...


 FLINIE.





 HAIL FLINIE.

 Flinie: Shut up.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 16, 2008)

Rattata and Wooper.
Also Mudkip, Sky Shaymin, Buizel, Eevee family, Cubone and many others I forgot about.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 17, 2008)

Pochama, Mimirol, Chikorita, Torchic, Swablu, Eevee, Mudkip, Espeon, Skitty, Pikachu and Vaporeon


----------



## Maron (Jul 18, 2008)

Eevee and its evolutions :3


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 18, 2008)

The mighty Slowpoke! For sure...


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2008)

Mudkip,Pokemon that end in "chu",Totodile,Mew,Shaymin(both formes),Cherrim,Poochyena,Meowth,Eevee,Skitty,Persian,and many,many more!


----------

